# Cycling with Increase in water volume (new tank)



## Tucker90 (14 Jun 2019)

Looking for some advice! Not sure this is the right place but; 

Going from a 17L to 50L using same substrate, hard scape, plants filter, and media. 

Will the tank be cycled with this increase in water or will I have to quarantine livestock and cycle the tank? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jun 2019)

I'm not sure but I would imagine it depends on the size of your filter the fish bio load isn't increasing straight away just the amount of water passing through the filter 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## alto (14 Jun 2019)

Substrate??? If Amazonia you can expect some ammonia release so just go back to daily water changes for a week or so 

Otherwise all should be fine

Filipe Oliveira just did a video on a tank rescape that has some great tips


----------



## Tucker90 (14 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> Substrate??? If Amazonia you can expect some ammonia release so just go back to daily water changes for a week or so
> 
> Otherwise all should be fine
> 
> Filipe Oliveira just did a video on a tank rescape that has some great tips




Brilliant video! 

Substrate is tropica so still a chance of it leaching ammonia! 



Jayefc1 said:


> I'm not sure but I would imagine it depends on the size of your filter the fish bio load isn't increasing straight away just the amount of water passing through the filter
> Cheers
> Jay



The filter is a 450lph HOB filter with two sponges and a lid of K1

The bio load is nothing, 4 shrimp, 4 danio margaritatus! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jun 2019)

Tucker90 said:


> Substrate is tropica so still a chance of it leaching ammonia


Yes but no where near as bad as Ada and didn't you say it was the same substrate so all ammonia should have gone already


----------



## Tucker90 (14 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Yes but no where near as bad as Ada and didn't you say it was the same substrate so all ammonia should have gone already



I’ll be adding more because the tanks larger, but still using the old stuff as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jun 2019)

You should be ok I did a whole escape with tropica soil and the fish went straight back in 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Tucker90 (14 Jun 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> You should be ok I did a whole escape with tropica soil and the fish went straight back in
> Cheers
> Jay



Thanks mate! Will let you know how it goes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jun 2019)

Ok good luck mate 

Jay


----------



## alto (14 Jun 2019)

I’ve never had measurable ammonia after scaping with Tropica Aquarium soil (note I tend to use the Powder only)
BUT
I do always have _some_ filter media from previous/other scapes in filter 

Previously when I also added Growth Substrate (1-2cm layer beneath Soil), Seachem Alert only detected very slight ammonia (again filter with _some_ used media) - as I’d quickly setup the tank for Chocolate Gourami’s, I did water changes whenever the Alert displayed *any* ammonia (as I recall, 3 the first week, then no ammonia detected)

Tropica Growth Substrate - local shop observed some ammonia
Shop set up tank trio with ADA Amazonia, Tropica Aquarium Soil, Tropica Growth Substrate and monitored ammonia daily for 4-6 weeks, sorry I don’t have the details


----------



## Tucker90 (15 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> I’ve never had measurable ammonia after scaping with Tropica Aquarium soil (note I tend to use the Powder only)
> BUT
> I do always have _some_ filter media from previous/other scapes in filter
> 
> ...



Interesting! I have both powder and soil I plan on using as I bought the soil by accident! 

I’m sure it’ll be ok! The bioload is very small and I will just carry out 20% water changes every day! Until I’m comfortable in the knowledge that it is cycled! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

